# Traipsing Across Khorvaire - High Adventure in Eberron (OOC) [Closed]



## Starman (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, now that I am starting to feel comfortable doing this PbP thing, I'm going to open my game up and recruit three more players. Creamsteak has expressed interest and one spot is reserved for him unless he decides otherwise.

I would prefer it if you had the Eberron book, but it is not an absolute necessity. I am trying out a ton of stuff from Unearthed Arcana, but if you don't have that book, that's fine. I'll help you with whatever you need from the book.

House rules are listed below. Ability score generation is 92 points spread out over you six abilities on a one-for-one basis. Yes, you are powerful heroes. Starting experience is 1000 with gold as per the DMG (900, I believe). No evil characters. I will allow neutral alignments, but I would *strongly * prefer one of the three good ones.

I have the A&E Guide, Complete Warrior, 3.0 splats, Book of Exalted Deeds, most of the Realms books, Ultimate Feats, and a few other books that I can't think of off the top of my head (I'll post them later). If you are interested in something from these, ask and I'll make a case-by-case judgement.

I don't have the Expanded Psionics Handbook, yet, so no psionic characters. Sorry.  

I would prefer the three incoming PCs know each other. I will be inserting you into the current adventure at a fairly convenient point, but it will be next to impossible if you don't know each other. I will help you with this. We will also have to come up with a reason for you to be out and about in the wilds of Breland, whether you are guarding a House Orien caravan or tracking down Droaam border raiders or something else.

Like I mentioned, I will be inserting you into an ongoing adventure now, but once it is over, I would like things to become more character driven. I'll lay out rumors and plot hooks from the world and your own backstory. It will be up to you guys to follow up on what interests you. Of course, if that doesn't work, I'll just grab you by the nose and lead you on your merry way.  I'm looking to really emphasize the high action spirit of the setting. 

As far as post requirements, I'm aiming for 4-5 a week. If we move faster than that, great. If I don't hear from you for a week, I'll NPC you. If another week goes by and I haven't heard anything then I'll phase you out. Note, if you are sick or away from a computer, that's fine. Just let me know. I'm talking about not hearing anything at all from you.

I suppose I will also take two people down for alternates.

Post your interest/character ideas here and once I give you the okay you can put your character in the Rogue's Gallery. I'm thinking that we will just put vital stats in there for now and you can email character backgrounds to me. Yes, that means my current player, Widowmaker, will be taking his background down.

If you have any questions, shout 'em out.

The game is here.
The rogue's gallery is here.

Here is a list of books I have which you may draw material (feats, spells, prestige classes, etc.) from as the game progresses. Note that anything from these sources needs to be cleared by me first. Some of it is clearly broken, but that doesn't mean I won't work with you to get the concept you want for your character.

Arms & Equipment Guide
Book of Exalted Deeds
Complete Arcane
Complete Divine
Complete Warrior 
Races of Destiny

Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting 
Magic of Faerun
Races of Faerun

Book of Eldritch Might I, II, III
Book of Hallowed Might

Relics and Rituals I, II

The Quintessential Fighter
The Quintessential Rogue
The Quintessential Cleric
The Quintessential Wizard
The Quintessential Elf
The Quintessential Dwarf
The Quintessential Monk
Ultimate Feats 
Ultimate Prestige Classes

Here are the house rules we will be using.

*Alternate Rules for Eberron Campaign*​
*Abilities​*
*Character Generation * (House Rule) – Players have 92 points to distribute between their six stats on a one-for-one basis.

*Races​*
*Bloodlines * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 19) – available bloodlines are celestial, demon, devil, elemental, genie, giant, gith, hag, minotaur, ogre, slaad, titan, troll, vampire

*Half-elf * (House rule) – replace half-elf in PHB with:

Half-elf Racial Traits
•	+2 Charisma, -2 Constitution: Half-elves share the frail ancestry of their elven ancestors, but something in the blending of the human and elven blood makes them especially charismatic
•	Medium: As Medium creatures, half-elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•	Half-elf base land speed is 30 feet.
•	Bonus Feat: Half-elves share some of their human ancestry’s adaptability and gain the Cosmopolitan feat for free.
•	Immunity to magic sleep spells and similar effects and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
•	Low-Light Vision: A half-elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
•	+1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. 
•	+2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks. 
•	Elven Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-elf is considered an elf. Half-elves, for example, are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect elves as their elf ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by elves.
•	Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).
•	Favored Class: Any.​
*Half-orc * (House rule) – replace half-orc in PHB with:

Half-orc Racial Traits
•	+2 Strength, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma: Half-orcs get the strength of the orcish lineage, but the lack of mental acuity and personal magnetism comes with it.
•	Medium: As Medium creatures, half-orcs have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•	Half-orc base land speed is 30 feet.
•	Bonus Feat: Half-orcs share some of their orc ancestry’s hardiness and gain the Toughness feat for free.
•	Darkvision: Half-orcs have darkvision as their orc ancestors do, but only out to 30 feet.
•	+2 racial bonus on Intimidate and Survival checks. 
•	+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison or disease. 
•	Orc Blood: For all effects related to race, a half-orc is considered an orc. Half-orcs, for example, are just as vulnerable to special effects that affect orcs as their orc ancestors are, and they can use magic items that are only usable by orcs.
•	Automatic Languages: Common and Orc. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic).
•	Favored Class: Any.​
*Humans * (House Rule): Replace the Favored Class: Any ability with:

•	Favored Class: All. A human never suffers penalties for multiclassing.​
*Classes​*
*Additional Core Classes * (House Rule) – Favored Soul, Healer, Marshall, War Mage (Miniature’s Handbook); Hexblade, Swashbuckler (Complete Warrior)

*Bards * (House Rule) – Bards gain the Eschew Materials feat at 1st level.

*Class Feature Variants * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 65)

*Class Variants * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 47)

*Cleric * (House Rule) – Clerics lose Armor Proficiency (Heavy).

*Defense Bonus * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 109)

*Druid * (House Rule) – replace the text for Trackless Step with:

*Trackless Step * (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, a druid’s connection with nature becomes such that they are incredibly difficult to track. A druid with this ability adds his class level to the DC of any attempt to track him.​
*Fractional Base Bonuses * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 73)

*Monk * (House Rule) – Monks may multiclass freely.

*Paladin * (House Rule) – The Paladin’s special mount is not dismissible. The Paladin may still leave his mount somewhere and summon it later. It is a full-round action to call his mount to him. The mount appears in 1d4 rounds. Instead of appearing next to the Paladin, the mount comes from around a nearby hill or tree or other natural obstacle. If the Paladin is in a city or dungeon, the mount may appear from around a corner. Generally the mount shows up within 100 feet, however if there is nothing for the mount to appear from behind (i.e. a flat plain) then the mount shows up on the horizon and arrives at the Paladin in 1d4 minutes. This is a Su ability usable once per day.
Paladins may also multiclass freely.​
*Paragons * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 32)

*Sorcerer * (House Rule) – Sorcerers gain the Eschew Materials feat at 1st level. They also add Use Magic Device to their class skill list.

*Spontaneous Domain Casting * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 64) – Clerics choosing Healing domain roll d12s when casting cure spells

*Test-Based Prerequisites * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 210) – Tests only apply to joining a prestige class associated with an organization or one where teaching is necessary to learn the abilities.

*Skills​*
*Craft * (House Rule) – Creating reinforced armor is the same as making an item masterwork.

*Cross-class Skills * (House Rule) – Cross-class skills have the same maximum skill rank as class skills (level+3). They still cost 2 points per rank.

*Use Magic Device * (House Rule) – Use Magic Device is added to the skill list of Sorcerers.

*Feats​*
*Dodge * (House Rule) – feat in PHB replaced with:

Dodge [General, Fighter]
You are adept at dodging blows.
Prerequisite: Dexterity 13
Benefit: You gain a +1 dodge bonus to AC.​
*Knight Training * (House Rule) – feat in ECS replaced with:

Knight Training [General]
You were either raised in or spent time growing up in a center of paladin training. You picked up some of the training along the way.
Prerequisite: 1st level only
Benefit: You may use the detect evil ability as a Paladin once per day. You also gain a +2 bonus on Knowledge (nobility and royalty) checks.​
*Monastic Training * (House Rule) – replace feat in ECS with:

Monastic Training [General]
You were raised in a monastery or in the monastic tradition and picked up some of the training.
Prerequisite: 1st level only
Benefit: You gain the feat Weapon Group Proficiency (Monk Weapons). You do not need to meet the prerequisite for this feat. In addition, you gain a +2 bonus on Knowledge (religion) skill checks.​
*Spelltouched Feats * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 92)

*Toughness * (House Rule) – feat in PHB replaced with:

Toughness [General]
You are tougher than normal.
Benefit: You gain +1 hp at every level. It applies retroactively when taken.​
*Weapon Group Feats * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 94)

*Description​*
*Character Flaws * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 91)

*Character Traits * (Unearthed Arcana pg.86)

*Equipment​*
*Armor * (House Rule) – For an additional 300 gp, armor may be reinforced. Reinforced armor adds an additional 1/- DR on top of what it normally has. Armor so worked weighs an additional 25% and adds -1 to the Armor Check Penalty.

*Armor as DR * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 111) – If you are wearing armor, you do not get your class defense bonus.

*Khyber Shard Properties * (House Rule) – The Finesse weapon ability can be applied to any weapon, not only those that can normally be finessed.

*Combat​*
*Out of Turn Dodge * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 118)

*Adventuring​*
*Contacts * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 179)

*Reputation * (Unearthed Arcana pg. 180)

*Magic​*
*Spells​*


Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 22, 2004)

*Checking In*

Just checking in. Wanted to make sure everything was working all right. Just let me know when we are getting started.


----------



## Starman (Aug 23, 2004)

Glad to see you made it. I've just about finished typing up the introduction and then I'll post it.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Aug 23, 2004)

Finally! The first post is up. Here is the link.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Aug 23, 2004)

I'd also like for you to post your character online here so we both have an easily accessible record. The link for that is here.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, I finally got the update up. I would have posted more, but I accidentally erased my post twice and it was getting quite frustrating. 

Widowmaker, could you e-mail Mike and let him know what's going on and see if he's still interested. I didn't get around to it today and it will be a few days until I can. I'll send you his address by e-mail. Thanks.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 31, 2004)

*Email and Quality check*

Hey Starman I emailed Mike before I read this post. I will try and call Mike and see what he thinks and get his general thoughts.

On another note, I just wanted to see if my posts on the game were descriptive enough and if more info was needed. Like I said I will try to finish my character sheet after this post. I think this will help me with my posting and descriptive details. Then I will reply to the game. Just thought I would let you know.


Widowmaker


----------



## Widowmaker (Aug 31, 2004)

*Kraken Guard*

I really like the description of the Kraken Guard. They sound really cool. All I can say is that I like the idea. I also like how the crew interacts and how in awe and fear they are of the Kraken Guard.

A question I have, In the picture in the Eberron Main Book the Airship has a fire ring. So I assume a fire elemental is used on that ship. In the airship description it says either air or fire elementals are used. So what does the ring for a air elemental look like.

That brings up a intresting thought. What is the Cloud Dancer a Air or Fire Elemental and the pirates ships two rings what are they?

Widowmaker


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 1, 2004)

My character has been updated and as current as possible.

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm glad you liked the Kraken Guard. They just kind of came to me at the last second. I was thinking about what kind of guards the Houses would have. It didn't make sense to me that organizations that powerful would rely on run-of-the-mill guards when they had the resources to train an elite force. Now, of course, I need to come up with more of a background for them. 

As for the elemental rings, I'm sorry I didn't describe those before. I just blanked it out. The Cloud Dancer has a fiery ring indicating a fire elemental. The other ship does not have a ring of fire around it (which would be quite visible even from a distance). It does have a ring around it that resembles a swirling cloud, which would make you guess it is using an air elemental. 

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 5, 2004)

I called and emailed, Mike. I gave him the links to all the pages for the game. If he had any questions I told him to email me. I am going to be in town tomorrow. I was going to stop at the shop and talk to mike. If you are available I will see if you want to go. 

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Sep 5, 2004)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> On another note, I just wanted to see if my posts on the game were descriptive enough and if more info was needed. Like I said I will try to finish my character sheet after this post. I think this will help me with my posting and descriptive details. Then I will reply to the game. Just thought I would let you know.




You're posts have been just fine. The level of detail is really up to you and what you are comfortable with. As long as I understand clearly what you are doing (I have and if not, I will ask), we're good to go. 

I haven't had a chance to read over your character, yet. Hopefully tonight. I am also going to try and post tonight.



			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> I called and emailed, Mike. I gave him the links to all the pages for the game. If he had any questions I told him to email me. I am going to be in town tomorrow. I was going to stop at the shop and talk to mike. If you are available I will see if you want to go.




Thanks for emailing Mike. Today is the first day I have had a chance to get on the computer since last weekend.

I am going to be playing Ultimate at Pioneer Park from roughly 3-5. You're welcome to come if you want. After that, I would definitely like to go to Mike's store. When are you going to be in town?

Starman


----------



## Starman (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is the half-elf article I mentioned.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Sep 9, 2004)

I just updated the game. A couple of notes:

You seem to have misspelled your character's name Aa_r_ic in your last post.

When I made your Knowledge (Breland) roll, I let you use Knowledge (Woodhelm) at a -2 penalty.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 10, 2004)

Sorry about the confusion on the name. Minor problem that will be fixed. I am posting on the game shortly. I take it you still haven't heard from mike on the game. 

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Sep 10, 2004)

The misspelling was actually kind of funny. I found myself reading your post and thinking, "Wait a second...something's not right here."

I have not heard from Mike.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, I finally got the game updated. 

In case you didn't know, this board has a profanity filter. I forgot about it when I made the latest post, so when I typed out the word c-o-c-k, it came out      . So, I went back in and replaced the "o" with "*" so it would come out. 

I stopped at Mike's store yesterday, but he wasn't there. His mom was. Ken happened to be there, though. It's the first time I've talked to him in a month or so. 

What do you think so far of the game? Is there anything you would like me to do differently? Remember that this is my first time doing this, too, so don't be afraid to tell me what you do/don't like. I wish I could post more often, but hopefully that will be remedied in a few weeks.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Good so far*

Things are going good so far. I really like the detail. Not don't take this as a hit, but things are good, but to make them great is more detail. I read the posts and can feel the emotion, hear the wind howling by, see the sun, feel the sword, whip, and ship move. But more details of the NPC's what are they wearing and what do they look like. I can feel the anguish and hated of Vandane. I can see the look on his face. I can feel and see the confusion of the captains face.That all that is needed and the game would be like a novel in many ways. 

By the way how is the other stuff going, the character classes you were making. If you want send me an email of what you've got. I will also send you an email in a few days about the drug stuff I have been working on.

I wish you could post more often too, but we have lives to live. I understand so don't feel any pressure to post more often. 

Shawna told me you talked to Ken. Did she give you my address to give to him. I guess next summer is my 10 year reunion. I don' know what to think about that.

Thanks for watching Lexie, I will see you on Sunday.

Widowmaker

PS I thought the c*ock thing was funny - I was trying to figure out what was going on and figured there must be some filter or something along those line. I had a laugh.


----------



## Widowmaker (Sep 14, 2004)

On my last post some of my actions are vague. Sorry about that. Also remember to use my tumble skill if possible.


----------



## Starman (Sep 16, 2004)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Things are going good so far. I really like the detail. Not don't take this as a hit, but things are good, but to make them great is more detail. I read the posts and can feel the emotion, hear the wind howling by, see the sun, feel the sword, whip, and ship move. But more details of the NPC's what are they wearing and what do they look like. I can feel the anguish and hated of Vandane. I can see the look on his face. I can feel and see the confusion of the captains face.That all that is needed and the game would be like a novel in many ways.




See, that's just what I needed to hear. I want to know what areas I'm weak on, so I can try and improve them. I will endeavor to add more details to the NPCs in the future. 



			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> On my last post some of my actions are vague. Sorry about that. Also remember to use my tumble skill if possible.




Vague is okay, but don't be afraid to get more specific. If you want to use a particular skill for a particular action, just let me know. For example, if you are telling me you want to move past a bunch of guards to get to the other side, type something like:

Aalic will attempt to get past the guards [Tumble skill] and get behind them.​
Starman


----------



## Starman (Sep 22, 2004)

Game updated, finally. Sorry about the delay.


----------



## Starman (Sep 22, 2004)

Whoops! I forgot to tell you how you could get up to the Iron Hammer if you wanted. I'll go back and edit my post to do so. Also note: the Iron Hammer is roughly 40' above the Cloud Dancer.

I set the DC for the Tumble check to get to the other ship at 25. That seems somewhat high, until you think about what you are doing. It is fairly low, actually, and I want to keep the DCs for most crazy stunts fairly low (without being ridiculous) to encourage the swashbuckling feel of the game. Also, it goes without saying, that any _really _ cool stunts you pull off will net you a temporary action point at my discretion. Let me know what you think.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 8, 2004)

*Adding on*

I was thinking that I am starting to become more comfortable with the game and how it works. I was wondering what you thought about adding on more PC's. I know it would be more work for you. But let me know what you think. I would like to finish the Airship part before adding more people into the fray.

Let me know what you think.

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Oct 8, 2004)

Great! I'd love to have a few more PCs. It's not that much more difficult. I think I'll talk to Mike (again) and Ken and Jon to see if they are interested. If not, I'll post here for a few more players. How does that sound?

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 9, 2004)

Sounds good. I would like to see what mike, ken and jon think about playing. 

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Oct 11, 2004)

I updated the game. I made some decisions for your character, such as climbing over the rail and dropping your whip to draw your thin blade. If you don't want to do either of those, we can go back and change them. How do you feel about me doing that? I won't ever make any big decisions for you, but what about little ones? If you are uncomfortable with me doing that, I have no problem not doing it at all. Let me know what you think.

I'm helping Ken with a research project on Tuesday, so I'll ask him if he's interested in playing then. Mike and Jon, I will probably ask on Thursday.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds Good on ken, question though are you still going to the concert? It is on Thursday. Or are you going to play at mike's store? 

As far as the minor decisions that is fine. But I would have simply traded hands at this point. Put the whip in the off hand and drawn the sword in the other.

Big decisions obviously I want to make. I have to go something is going on. Talk to you later.

Pat

PS I am on days for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Starman (Oct 12, 2004)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Sounds Good on ken, question though are you still going to the concert? It is on Thursday. Or are you going to play at mike's store?




Yeah, I'll be going to the concert. It's not every week that I get a chance to go to a concert. 




			
				Widowmaker said:
			
		

> As far as the minor decisions that is fine. But I would have simply traded hands at this point. Put the whip in the off hand and drawn the sword in the other.
> 
> Big decisions obviously I want to make.




I'll go back and change it so that you just switch hands. My thought was that it would help things move a little quicker. I understand, though, that it is _your _ character and I want you to play your character. I'll try not to do it in the future.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey no big deal I don't mind and you didn't have to change it. I just was saying that. For the sake of speed I don't mind. 

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Oct 13, 2004)

I talked to Ken today (or I guess it is yesterday at this point) and he said he was interested. He said he is pretty busy with school and work, but I told him that we're busy, too, so the game doesn't move that fast anyway. I'm going to send him the links to the game so he can check it out.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 14, 2004)

Sounds good. Hope Ken is intrested. I am finally going to post. Sorry it has taken me so long. It has been a really long week. I have been at meetings, training, running illegals/INS, and running drug intel. I even got called out tonite. 2.5 hours of OT for 30 minutes of work. I will see you tomorrow at the concert.

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Oct 14, 2004)

Don't worry about it. I figured you were busy. 

I told Ken today that I sent him the links. He said he would take a look at it when he had time. I also happened to see Jon today and he said he is interested. I need to get together with him and show him how it works. He'll get it a lot easier if I show him rather than try and give him instructions in an email. Hopefully the two of them will be able to join. The first part of the adventure is almost over and then I could work them in somehow. 

Starman


----------



## Starman (Oct 15, 2004)

I put up links to the game and the rogue's gallery in the first post in this thread. I'm also going to type up the house rules and put them up so we all have easy access to them when we're playing.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 19, 2004)

This for all. I talked to Tim the other day. He is interested in joining the game. He is having some computer problems, but is trying to work those glitches out. Just wanted to post that to all.

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Oct 20, 2004)

I don't think I ever met Tim, but he's more than welcome to join the game. Keep me posted (ugh! bad pun!) on how he's doing.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Oct 20, 2004)

I just edited the first post in this thread to include the house rules we are using. 

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 20, 2004)

Sorry I thought you had met Tim. He's a friend Ken and I went to school with. We started playing about the same time. He and I went in the Army together. We were station in Colorado together. He is a really good RP. His characters can be extreme sometimes. But he is a really good player. He puts a story to his character and plays it well.

I saw the house rule updates. They look good. I looked at the empath I will talk to you more about over the next few days. 

Couple questons what is the new dodge rule? And what is the cleric d12 thing? Before they got a d8, right. I know you have told me before but why did you take away the cleric heavy armor? Was because they were "tanks" with it. 

Great detail on the last post. I can really feel and see my character there. 

What color is Thorn? I know warforged are made of wood, metal, and other parts. But is he a certain color. Like a red metal or a black walnut wood. Just trying to get a better feel for him. I hope he will be a re-occuring villian! I like his feel and story. (What little I know.)

Question is there smoke? You said fire. And in my characters opinion are both ships fly-able. 

Sorry about the double post, I was having some trouble with my computer.

How many people do you want to limit to the game?

Have you talked to Jon?

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Oct 23, 2004)

Yeah, you've talked about Tim several times. I've just never met him. What is he up to these days?

Which dodge rule are you talking about? The new Dodge feat or the out-of-turn dodge rule? The new dodge feat gives you a straight +1 to AC rather than having to choose someone each round. The out-of-turn dodge rule allows you to forgo your next turn to gain a +4 bonus to AC when you are about to be attacked. The bonus lasts until your next available turn.

The spontaneous domain casting rule allows clerics to spontaneously cast a domain spell (just as they can cure spells) instead of preparing an extra domain spell per day. Since the healing domain is mostly cure spells, this weakens the choice of choosing the healing domain. To make up for this, clerics who choose the healing domain roll d12s rather than d8s when casting cure spells. 

Yeah, I took away the cleric's heavy armor proficiency to reduce their tank aspect. The ability to cast spells while wearing armor is a powerful ability and this reduces that a bit. They are still a very powerful class.

I answered your questions about smoke and the ships in the latest post to the game. 

As for double posts, that happens all the time on the boards. Let me guess: you typed up your reply, hit post and it was taking forever and you hit post again? That's usually what happens. If you hit post, the server gets it 99% of the time, even if it apparently has frozen up and is not responding. I just wait and hit refresh. Your post should come up. What people usually do when they double post is go back and edit one of the posts to erase the text or type double-post or something.

I was hoping to talk to Ken and Jon about the game yesterday when we played Shadowrun, however, neither of them made it for whatever reason. 

I would be comfortable having 5-6 people playing. Many more than that and the game can really slow down, especially combat. 

On that note, I just thought I'd say that I'm really starting to enjoy this. I'm getting pretty comfortable doing this and I'm having a lot of fun. I feel more comfortable GMing this way than face-to-face, actually. What are your thoughts?

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Oct 25, 2004)

Sorry I haven't posted. I have tried several times but I have been busy today. And over the last couple of days I have been battling the weather and "other" things.

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Oct 25, 2004)

That's fine. I know how things get up there.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Oct 31, 2004)

I was pleasantly surprised to see you had some ranks in Diplomacy. I wasn't expecting that when I decided to make a roll for you. 

I have decided to change the name of the threads. I have been dissatisfied with the name of the campaign for awhile, but I haven't been able to come up with an alternative. Naming a story is one thing, but I don't know about coming up with names for a campaign. Hopefully this one will better reflect the campaign. I like it better than the old one, but I'm not totally sure on it, yet. What do you think?

Any idea when Tim might be able to join? I'm going to try and remember to talk to Jon (and Ken if he's here) during the party today and see if they are still interested.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 1, 2004)

I have no idea when Tim may join. I have tried contacting him, but as I said he is having computer problems. I would assume he will just pop in one day. Sorry I can't provide anymore details. 

I like the name changes.

As for Jon I saw you talking to him about the game, he was saying he can't sign on until 10pm or something like that. Maybe Ken will be around over the next few days.

I can't wait to see the Game of Thrones RPG.

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Nov 5, 2004)

I talked to Jon again tonight about the game. He says he really doesn't think he can join since he can't get online until after 10 and by then he's usually in bed since he's back on Flow. 

I asked Ken if he had checked out the links I sent him. He said that he's been too busy to. He didn't seem too interested, so I'm not expecting him to join.

So, I guess it is looking like Tim is the only one we (or, I guess in this case, you) know who is willing to join. Do you want me to post for a few more players here on the ENWorld? I wouldn't do it until this first part of the adventure is over. It's up to you. I'm comfortable either way.

I'm going to be very busy for the next couple of days, but I'm going to try and remember to bring my dice and books with me to work tomorrow night so I can update our game. I don't have anything better to do with my time here. 

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 5, 2004)

I really don't think Tim is going to join. I talked to him the other night. There are some other things going on I really don't want to talk about. The only thing I can say is about 4 years ago I made a rule I don't get involved in other people's relationships. Ie - telling them things the other said or being ones shoulder to cry on. I found it saves my sanity and I was the one who was hurt just as bad. I know it sounds cruel and heartless but it saves me alot.

So I would say post for a few players. My major concern is what kind of players are we going to get. Like the conversation we had the other night with Jeromy. 

I will see you on Monday - I have to work an exrta day -long story.

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Nov 6, 2004)

That's too bad about Tim. I definitely understand your hesitation to get involved in other's relationship difficulties. It usually doesn't end up working out for the best.

As soon as we get through this first part of the adventure, I will post for a few more players. I always wonder about other people when I'm on the 'net, too, but most of the people here on the boards are pretty cool. I'm sure we won't have any trouble. 

I'm thinking about recruiting three more players. I would be willing to get up to five more, though. What do you think?

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 7, 2004)

I think the idea of adding 3 more player's is fine. I think 5 maybe to many. I don't know though. You have had more experience with this so I will leave it up to you. I know you have said if you get to many it really slows down. 

How would you decide who to accept? I mean, not trying to sound stupid but would you have auditions? Would you have them make characters and then see which ones fit best? Would you look at previous postings on En World? First come first serve? I guess its just something to think about.

Widowmaker


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 8, 2004)

Just tried IM or chating with you. I saw you were online. You must have to pay to use those functions. You can ignore this post otherwise.

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Nov 8, 2004)

There are several ways recruiting is done here on the boards. By far the most common is to just accept the first few people that are interested. Every now and then, I've seen a game where potential players are asked to come up with a character idea and background and the most interesting ones were chosen. I've seen one game where the gamemaster specifically said up front that he only wanted people who had been around on the boards for awhile (1000+ posts is what he specified, I believe). 

I will, most likely, go with option #1.

I just noticed your last post. I know that IM is a community supporter feature. I didn't think chat was, but I don't know for sure.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Nov 10, 2004)

Another game update. 

You know I've been having so much fun with this game that I've been itching to start another game, too, since I have so many adventure/campaign ideas I would like to play. I hope you are having as much fun as I am.

On the chat feature, I believe that it is only available when one of the administrators schedules one, generally to chat with some game designer or author. 

Starman


----------



## Starman (Nov 11, 2004)

I assigned a -2 modifier to your attack roll in the last post representing that you were trying to set him up in the path of something that was falling.

I was also looking at your character sheet and you have your reflex save at +9. Shouldn't that be +8? I count +2 for one level of Ranger, +2 for one level of Rogue, and +4 for Dex. Am I missing something?

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 12, 2004)

I don't think you are missing anything. I think it maybe wrong on my sheet, but I can't check the paper sheet. I left it at your house. All I can say is that I took it from the paper sheet. I got the info from you as far the fractunal saves go. So that is all I can think of. It probably is an 8 and I put 9. Sorry!

How many hit points of damage have I taken. I think 9 points but I think I am wrong. If you know please post it. I know I can't take to much before to long.

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Nov 12, 2004)

*Hangs head in shame* I forgot about the fractional base bonuses. I don't have UA in front of me, but I think you got 2.5 for each level giving you a +5 base reflex save. Sorry. I'll go back and edit the post, not that it is enough to make a difference.

You have taken 6 points of damage out of a total of 18. What are you worried about? You have enough to take on the Tarrasque.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 12, 2004)

Bring on the Tarrasque. And the Gazebo while your at it I will shoot it with my heavy x-bow and then cast fireball at it. And then I will take on the tarrasque with one arm behind my back and blindfolded. Ohh you said tarrasque. RUN! MOMMY!!!

No, I was having problems finding all my damage. I counted six but I thought I had taken more. Still if I have to fight I would like to be at least above 1/2.

I have a question. When (and if I am allowed to level up by the killer GM, i.e. waiting for the "Your Dead, Game Over" post. And student of Ken gamemastering of never allowing to level up.) I level up I was wondering if I could buy a level of knowledge (Airships). How much would this cost me?

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Nov 13, 2004)

Level up!?! Ha! What do you think this is? Some kind of game? I'm tempted to take away one of your levels for having the audacity to think about this. In fact, I have dispatched the Gazebo Assault Team to your house. They will deal with you how they see fit.

Although, I suppose, if by some fluke, you gained a level in the future, you could probably buy two ranks as a class skill due to exposure and then after that it would be cross-class. Assuming you managed to cheat your way into getting another level that is. Don't count on it.

Starman




*You hear a knock on your front door*


----------



## Starman (Nov 15, 2004)

You can use a move action to attempt to blind someone. It would be a ranged-touch attack with a -4 penalty. If you are blinded you suffer penalties to most actions. I would rule that he could spend a full-round action to clear his eyes out or take the penalties for 1d4 rounds.

If you want to bluff in combat, you make a Bluff roll opposed by your opponent's Sense Motive. He gets to add his BAB. If you succeed he loses his Dex mod to AC on your next attack. It is a standard action to execute this, so you would not get to make an attack until your next turn.

Thorn is between you and the ropes going up to the Iron Hammer, but you can still move around him. You could do a double move and get to the ropes and begin to climb up them, if you want. 

Behind you is the raised dais where the pilot's wheel is. There is piles of wood and rubble strewn around, some in piles 3-4' high. The ropes and the remains of the elemental ring holder are on the other side of Thorn. There are a few holes in the deck from falling debris. 

Starman


----------



## Starman (Nov 16, 2004)

I should have said that trying to blind someone is an attack action, otherwise it is too powerful.

I mentioned before that you can use action points to increase your AC. Increase it by the amount you roll and it lasts until your next turn. Another use for action dice is to heal yourself. You can spend an action dice to heal yourself a number of hit points equal to your roll. You can do this only once per day. 

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 16, 2004)

Couple of questions and one change and two comments.

To increase AC with action points - What type of action is that?
Same to heal on self - What type of action? (Free, Standard, Attack)

Comment - You might want to post the above info to the house rules area.

I was thinking about some novels and rereading the Eberron Campaign Setting. I get the feeling things are darker in the world. I know unearthed arcana gives rules for using insanity and other mental problems from truamtic events I wonder what you thought about using those. I mean Drizz't had his problems. A favorite of authors is alcoholism or drug abuse. Just wondering what you thought?

Change - I was a little distracted by a rug rat when I posted but can be shealthing my weapons as I run by Thorn? 



Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Nov 17, 2004)

Using an action point is always a free action.

Yeah, I don't have a problem with you resheathing your weapon as part of a movement.

As to the dark part of the dark swashbuckling aspect of Eberron, I think Sanity points are too dark. I really like the Sanity rules and I have some ideas I've been mulling for a setting that would incorporate them. Eberron is different, though. If you use sanity, then I imagine that characters are going to face things on a regular basis that are going to cause them to lose it. If it is just an occasional thing, then I think that it is pointless to use sanity, because you're not going to lose enough sanity to ever make a difference. Your example of the Undying Court is one that, while bizarre and perhaps a bit horrific, I don't see characters actually losing their minds due to seeing. Now, the daelkyr on the other hand might cause Sanity loss, but that is not going to be a common occurence.

Things like drug/alcohol abuse or Drizzt's brief decent into madness, I think, are best role-played as special circumstances. I would certainly work with a player if this was something that he or she wanted to role play. 

I definitely want to have some of the dark aspect of Eberron come through, though, so don't think it's going to be all fun and games.  Now, if you really want to use the Sanity rules, I can run a Call of Cthulu adventure.  

Starman


----------



## Starman (Nov 17, 2004)

We might have some company soon. http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1860102#post1860102

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 17, 2004)

I read the board and it sounds like things are wrapping up. I think things are prgressing relatively well. 

Now that the Cloud Dancer is gone I will go through and edit my character to show the items I lost. 

As for the potion I figured I kept one on me at all times but the other two are gone. Oh well.

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Nov 18, 2004)

We're open for recruiting!

Oh, by the way, Widowmaker, Aalic has earned 1000 xp.

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 18, 2004)

Cool. How do you want to handle character generation?


----------



## Starman (Nov 18, 2004)

I edited the first post to cover it all. 

Basics:
1000 xp
900 gold
92 points for ability scores on a one-for-one basis

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 18, 2004)

As my sig says, I'll be pretty pre-occupied the week of Thanksgiving. If that doesn't bother you, I'll probably have a character figured out pretty quickly.


----------



## Starman (Nov 18, 2004)

Not a problem. I'm really understanding of RL issues. I work two jobs. Widowmaker works a lot of hours at his job. I am totally cool working around whatever comes up as long as I get a heads up.

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 18, 2004)

Gave the initial post the twice-over. Very close (or at least closer than typically) to the house rules I run. A few differences here and there, but surprisingly similar.

And this line: 

I would like things to become more character driven. I'll lay out rumors and plot hooks from the world and your own backstory. It will be up to you guys to follow up on what interests you.

Is extremely similar to my style of DMing. I've had problems with it before, it's more difficult than other methods, certainly. But it's so much more rewarding as a DM and as a player, IMHO.

Oh, and trust me, I'm REALLY far off from a suck up. I probably come across that way right now since I'm only giving off positive opinions. Really, it's just because your game and everything else I've seen so far sounds so much like what I'd like to play in that it's truly refreshing.


----------



## Starman (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, hopefully, since we sorta see eye-to-eye, that will make the game more enjoyable.

And those rumors that I grant bonus experience points and magical gear for kissing up are TOTALLY unfounded. Psst, Creamsteak, I'll email you what you've got coming.   

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 18, 2004)

I just tried to lay down and go to sleep and had an idea (as I often do when I should be trying to sleep). It's probably not a totally unique idea, but here goes: A Warforged Favored Soul of the Silver Flame, who was crafted containing trace amounts of Flame Touched Iron.

Seems like a pretty neat springboard concept to me. Think that could work in your game?


----------



## Starman (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds like a cool idea to me. I like it. 

Starman


----------



## Badger (Nov 18, 2004)

I would like to throw my name in the hat as well since there is still space open. I am thinking of a half-orc Monk. However, he will be more of a well trained brawler than a holy man, and his fighting style will definately prove that.

Do you think that could fit in?


----------



## Starman (Nov 18, 2004)

Sounds good to me, Badger. Check the first post to see if everything there works for you.

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 18, 2004)

Couple quick questions:

1) How are you handling hit points?

2) Warforged armor feats translate over to the equivelent armor as DR values? So mithral body translates to the values for a breastplate?

3) The pathetic flaw might be a little strong with your ability score generation, but I was considering taking it. If you think it might not be a good fit your game I'll hold back on that.

*Edit:* Nevermind, the +8 maximum ability score bonus to take the feat is probably very hard to pull off intentionally with this high of an array to set up.

4) Would it be possible to pay for the fortification to a warforged body? I'm actually NOT thinking of doing that, but I'm curious about what the answer on that is.


----------



## Badger (Nov 18, 2004)

I think everything works out great for the concept I have in mind. I am thinking about taking a few levels of fighter along the way for the bonus feats and boost in hps. While he will never be a perfect tank, I think he will be able to hold his own.

As the characters are going to need to know each other, how do you feel about starting a backstory for the two of them Creamsteak?

I see Chaney as having started his career as a professional back alley brawler, but perhaps your Warforged might have shown him a better path to walk? Any suggestions?


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, I'm not really completely developed yet. I have another class in an hour and a half, then I have to finish a computer program and pack my things to head home for a week.

One idea that comes to mind is that, as my character can function as a healer, we could have come together for an adventure after you were injured and I helped treat the wounds. That would at least provide an initial contact point, and we could develop it from there.


----------



## Badger (Nov 19, 2004)

Or perhaps worked together in a prior task, and Chaney was impressed that you helped him without telling me "Its gonna cost ya...". 

It could have been that act of kindness that convinced Chaney to keep away from the pit fights he was drafted from and stick to helping you where he could.

A Warforged Paladin who travels with a bare knuckle boxer...I am thinking this could be very interesting indeed...


----------



## Starman (Nov 19, 2004)

> 1) How are you handling hit points?




Hit points will be 3/4 after 1st level so,

d12=9
d10=7
d8=6
d6=4
d4=3



> 2) Warforged armor feats translate over to the equivelent armor as DR values? So mithral body translates to the values for a breastplate?




As per the UA guidelines, Mithrial Body would provide +3 AC and DR 2. Adamantine Body would give +4 AC and DR 4. 



> 3) The pathetic flaw might be a little strong with your ability score generation, but I was considering taking it. If you think it might not be a good fit your game I'll hold back on that.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, the +8 maximum ability score bonus to take the feat is probably very hard to pull off intentionally with this high of an array to set up.




Correct, no pathetic flaw.



> 4) Would it be possible to pay for the fortification to a warforged body? I'm actually NOT thinking of doing that, but I'm curious about what the answer on that is.




Are you refering to the fortification special ability? If so, you can enchant yourself normally. If you are referring to the reinforced armor ability from the house rules, then yes, you can purchase it for your character, but only during character creation.


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 19, 2004)

Is this game still recruiting? If so, I'd like to join.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Maybe I'll end up in the wings, but I'll throw my hat in as a half-elf sorcerer.


----------



## Starman (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, I wanted to recruit three more people and a couple alternates. So, right now, I've got:

In: Creamsteak, Badger, and Doomhawk
Alternates: Ferrix

What do you have in mind to play, Doomhawk?

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 19, 2004)

I was thinking about a NG human wizard, specializing in conjuration. The concept is still kind of rough in my mind, but here's what I've got so far:

His father was a (insert manual-labor kind of profession here, probably lumberjack). He was born with/contracted some form of disease/condition which causes his skin to crack and bleed easily. This made him tend to avoid outdoors, and so he spent much of his childhood hiding in wood piles, trying to avoid his father (who was disappointed in having such a weak son). He took up woodcarving as kind of a hobby to keep him busy while he did this.

Eventually his father gave up on him and sent him to the city, where he enrolled in mage school and learned magic. His condition had given him compassion for others' suffering, so he learned medicine as well, and became somewhat religious.

Appearance-wise, he's about average height, very pale from usually being indoors, brown hair, green eyes, but quite thin, and dressed very oddly: He wraps strips of blue cloth over most of his body, since normal clothes rub and chafe, which is bad with his skin (and that goes double for mage's robes).

Um, yeah, that's about as much as I've got so far. Does it look OK? I'll flesh it out tomorrow when I have some time.

I don't have the Eberron book, but I've been interested in the setting anyway so I may pick it up soon.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2004)

When you say: Armor as DR (Unearthed Arcana pg. 111) – Defense bonus from class does not stack with Armor bonus

Are you also saying that your using class defense bonuses from page 110?


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 19, 2004)

Looking at the spell point system, why the heck would anyone play a sorcerer?

The difference in spell points per day, particularly at low levels is pathetic.  At 2nd level a wizard gets 4 spell points per day, a sorcerer 5.  Now normally a 2nd level wizard can cast 2 1st level spells per day, and a sorcerer can cast 4 1st level spells per day.  I'm definately seeing an issue here.  So the sorcerer can get two of his 1st level spells to act as if he had cast it at 2nd level effectiveness, the other one goes off at 1st level effectiveness (that's barely over half as effective as before), the wizard however would manage to get 2 spells off at 2nd level effectiveness (exactly like normal).

Even with the bump of eschew materials, it's really not worth it.


----------



## Starman (Nov 19, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> When you say: Armor as DR (Unearthed Arcana pg. 111) – Defense bonus from class does not stack with Armor bonus
> 
> Are you also saying that your using class defense bonuses from page 110?




I am definitely using the class defense bonus. I guess I didn't type that up very clearly, because I meant to say that if you are wearing armor, you don't get your class defense bonus. I'll go back and reword that. Sorry.  



			
				Doomhawk said:
			
		

> I was thinking about a NG human wizard, specializing in conjuration. The concept is still kind of rough in my mind, but here's what I've got so far:
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I don't have the Eberron book, but I've been interested in the setting anyway so I may pick it up soon.




It is an interesting character idea. As I mentioned in the first post, though, I would really prefer you to have the Eberron book that way we are all working from the same understanding of the setting. It helps you build a character that's tied into the setting. If you're going to pick up the book soon, or you really want to play, though, I can work with you. 

My first question, before we get back to your character idea, is how much do you know about the setting?

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2004)

Just in case you miss my edit in my above post:

Tagging in some extra questions:

If the answer to the above was yes, which table does the Favored Soul use?
Contacts (Unearthed Arcana pg. 179), which table does a Favored Soul use?
Reputation (Unearthed Arcana pg. 180), which table does a Favored Soul use?
Spell Points (Unearthed Arcana pg. 153), Optional or enforced?

If I could get my pick of which table to use, I'd Pick Paladin over Cleric simply because it fits my idea for a character better. Longsword toting silver sentinal that I am designing and all.


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 19, 2004)

I've read a couple pages of the Eberron book and gleaned things from message boards, but that's about it. The sum of my knowledge basically consists of a lot of stuff about Warforged, and the fact that Eberron has artificers and is rather high-magic. I'll gladly pick the book up tomorrow, since I was interested in it anyway. If you'd really rather have a player who knows more about it, though, I could be an alternate to let Ferrix in.


----------



## Starman (Nov 19, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Just in case you miss my edit in my above post:
> 
> Tagging in some extra questions:
> 
> ...




The Cleric and the Favored Soul will both use table C for defense bonus (proficiency in light and medium armor). Table C for contacts, also. And, sure enough, table C for reputation.

Looking over the spell point rules, especially at the Sorcerer progression, I'm going to say that for now, I am going to drop that rule. I haven't used the rules before and was hoping to try them out, but maybe not. The wizard/cleric/druid progression seems okay, but the sorcerer progression is whacked. At some levels they gain fewer spell points than they did the level before. So, after reconsidering, how about we drop that one.


----------



## Starman (Nov 19, 2004)

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> I've read a couple pages of the Eberron book and gleaned things from message boards, but that's about it. The sum of my knowledge basically consists of a lot of stuff about Warforged, and the fact that Eberron has artificers and is rather high-magic. I'll gladly pick the book up tomorrow, since I was interested in it anyway. If you'd really rather have a player who knows more about it, though, I could be an alternate to let Ferrix in.




I don't require you to be an expert or anything. I've just found in the past that it helps when running a setting if everyone is on the same page. Try running an adventure in say, Midnight, when some of your players think it is a traditional high fantasy/adventure setting, even after you tried to stress doom and gloom. Not pretty.

Like I said though, if you're going to be picking up the book or you just really want to get in on this game, I'll work with you. Not a problem.

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 19, 2004)

Alright, my bare-bones are up. I'm packing my things up right now to leave, and I'll try to get to the boards a couple times this week so I can work with the other players on our communal background.


----------



## Starman (Nov 19, 2004)

Looks good, Creamsteak.


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 20, 2004)

I got the Eberron book, and I'm making my character right now.

Do you have Complete Divine? There are a couple of feats in there I'd like to take, but they're not terribly crucial.

And whoah man, Ferrix is right about being a Sorcerer not being worth it... it looks like they intended the sorcerer to be able to cast one extra spell per day over the wizard of the highest level he can cast... which is a pretty pathetic advantage. Just an idea, but you could consider bumping the Sorcerer's MP progression up to match the PP progression of the Psion/Wilder (it's in the SRD).


----------



## Starman (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm glad to hear you picked up the Eberron book. I don't think you'll be disappointed.

I don't have Complete Divine, actually. Which feats are they? If they are in Defenders of the Faith, I will consider them.

I think we'll just stick with spell slots for now. I've been wanting to try another system, but we've got a lot of house rules all ready, anyway.

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 20, 2004)

Yeah, everything I've seen of the Eberron book has been awesome so far (except for a, "WTF, that's horribly broken!" moment when I saw Spontaneous Spellcaster and didn't notice the "uses 2 action points" line...).

The feats in question are Arcane Disciple (allows you to learn spells from a single cleric domain as arcane spells), Augment Healing (cure spells heal 2 extra hp per level of the spell), and Spontaneous Healer (allows you to cast Cures spontaneously, as a cleric). I can email you the exact text if you want.


----------



## Badger (Nov 20, 2004)

Starman:

I have just started getting back into PbP games, and while I would love to sign up for them all, I think I might better stick to the two I am in before biting off a third. If I could get placed on an alt slot that would be great, as if I can manage two easily I might can do three, but I want to be fair to you and the others in the game and not commit to something I can't do.

The game looks awesome though, and I will definately keep lurking.


----------



## Starman (Nov 20, 2004)

Doomhawk, I don't see any of those feats in my 3.0 splats, so I'm going to have to say no. I'd rather not start handing out feats and other stuff from books I don't have.

Sorry to hear you're dropping out, Badger, but I will certainly reserve an alternate slot for you. 

Ferrix, you listening? You've got a spot if you still want one.

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 20, 2004)

Alrighty, I'm sorta busy this weekend helping teach at a workshop tomorrow and sunday, but I'll try to get something up.

What does the party look like so far just so I have an idea.


----------



## Starman (Nov 20, 2004)

Hey Creamsteak, I was looking over your character and I didn't see which Weapon Group feats (UA pg. 94) you took. I think the Favored Soul should get the same as the Cleric, so Basic plus two others. Note, the Silver Flame's favored weapon is the longbow. The longsword is the favored weapon of the Sovereign Host. Not that I have a problem with you using it, just a reminder when it comes time to pick your Weapon Group feats.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Nov 20, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Alrighty, I'm sorta busy this weekend helping teach at a workshop tomorrow and sunday, but I'll try to get something up.
> 
> What does the party look like so far just so I have an idea.




No rush. Creamsteak is real busy this week, too. In fact, I'm sure most of us are a little busier this week than usual.

So far we have:

Half-elf Ranger 1/Rogue 1 (Widowmaker)
Warforged Favored Soul of the Silver Flame 2 (Creamsteak)
Human Wizard 2 (Doomhawk) 

Are you still thinking sorcerer?

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 20, 2004)

No problem on the feats. They weren't by any means crucial.

I'll post my character in the Rogue's Gallery. [I changed my specialization to Abjuration, by the way, although that's not terribly significant.]


----------



## Starman (Nov 20, 2004)

Sounds good, Doomhawk. Are you interested in the specialist variants in UA or are you going to stick to the base specialist?

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 20, 2004)

I used one of the UA specialist variant parts (namely, give up your familiar and get the ability to give elemental resistance 1/day), but not all three. I couldn't bring myself to part with my precious feats and bonus spells.

By the way, Creamsteak, I shamelessly copy-and-pasted your format. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Starman (Nov 20, 2004)

I just got your background in my inbox and I looked at your character, Dhawk. Everything looks good with a cursory glance. 

Starman


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 20, 2004)

If you still have another alternate slot open (I think I saw that you did) I would love to get in on the game at a later time, if something falls through.  You are using lots of house rules I've wanted to try, and playing in my new favorite setting.  At the very least, I'll follow along!


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm kind of curious as to how action points will work, since we always see the rolls and the results of our actions at the same time. It looks like Widowmaker was doing it by declaring beforehand, which is good for a task you know you really need to succeed - but sometimes, it seems like one might want an action point to prevent screwing up instead.
May we set up simple conditions for the use of action points? For instance, "I'm in it deep if I fail this Jump check... use an action point if I roll less than 10." Would that be too much hassle for you?


----------



## Starman (Nov 21, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> If you still have another alternate slot open (I think I saw that you did) I would love to get in on the game at a later time, if something falls through.  You are using lots of house rules I've wanted to try, and playing in my new favorite setting.  At the very least, I'll follow along!




Still one alternate spot open Shaggy, so I will put you down. Thanks for your interest.



			
				Doomhawk said:
			
		

> I'm kind of curious as to how action points will work, since we always see the rolls and the results of our actions at the same time. It looks like Widowmaker was doing it by declaring beforehand, which is good for a task you know you really need to succeed - but sometimes, it seems like one might want an action point to prevent screwing up instead.
> May we set up simple conditions for the use of action points? For instance, "I'm in it deep if I fail this Jump check... use an action point if I roll less than 10." Would that be too much hassle for you?




That's a perfectly fine way to do it. Not a hassle at all.

Starman


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey Starman,

Finally got the problem fixed. Sorry about the SNAFU. I will get my butt in gear. 

Widowmaker


----------



## Starman (Nov 21, 2004)

Not a problem, Widowmaker. I'm glad you got it sorted out.

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 21, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> Hey Creamsteak, I was looking over your character and I didn't see which Weapon Group feats (UA pg. 94) you took. I think the Favored Soul should get the same as the Cleric, so Basic plus two others. Note, the Silver Flame's favored weapon is the longbow. The longsword is the favored weapon of the Sovereign Host. Not that I have a problem with you using it, just a reminder when it comes time to pick your Weapon Group feats.
> 
> Starman




Interesting. I had a player in my Forgotten Forge/Shadows of the Last War game who used a longsword with his Cleric and I just assumed it was the favored weapon (and I think they mention silver blades or something akin to that in the Dragonshards article on the CotSF). Sorry about that, my confusion. 

So, do I still retain the proficiency in the deities favored weapon that the class gives? If it does, then I'm probably going to go basic/heavy blades/maces and clubs. If it does not, then it's basic/heavy blades/bows.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 21, 2004)

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> By the way, Creamsteak, I shamelessly copy-and-pasted your format. I hope you don't mind.




It's just a monster manual stat-block default with a bunch of extra fields. I'm not bothered, I'm a bit proud though.


----------



## Starman (Nov 22, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Interesting. I had a player in my Forgotten Forge/Shadows of the Last War game who used a longsword with his Cleric and I just assumed it was the favored weapon (and I think they mention silver blades or something akin to that in the Dragonshards article on the CotSF). Sorry about that, my confusion.
> 
> So, do I still retain the proficiency in the deities favored weapon that the class gives? If it does, then I'm probably going to go basic/heavy blades/maces and clubs. If it does not, then it's basic/heavy blades/bows.




You know, I thought it was the Silver Flame's favored weapon at first, too. No big deal. You do get proficiency with the longbow as a class ability.

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

So I've got the barebones to a half-orc monk who uses a longspear.

Starman, in the Eberron book it allows certain monks to take the whirling steel strike feat as their 2nd level bonus feat, could I take the Serpent Strike feat as my 2nd level bonus feat as they do basically the exact same thing.


----------



## Starman (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't have a problem with that, Ferrix.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Nov 23, 2004)

Doomhawk, I was going over your character and I noticed that you put down simple weapons for your weapon group proficiency. That is not one of the catagories with the weapon group profiency rules in UA (pg. 94). Wizards get either basic weapons (club, dagger, quarterstaff) or crossbows. You'll have to pick one or the other. 

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 23, 2004)

Sorry, I meant "basic weapons" but didn't have my UA book next to me at the time, so I used the wrong word. I'll fix that.


----------



## Starman (Nov 23, 2004)

That's all right, Doomhawk. I just didn't want you to to start using a weapon in the middle of a combat and then realize you weren't proficient with it. 

Ferrix, how are you coming on your character?

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2004)

My character should be up sometime tonight when I'm home, at the library right now.  Only thing I need to do to touch him up is the fluffy stuff (background, description, personality) plus a little equipment and he'll be up and ready.


----------



## Starman (Nov 23, 2004)

Excellent! Don't forget I'd like the three of you to come up with a shared background. You don't have to be best of friends, yet, or anything, unless you want. I just want a reason for the three of you to be traveling together.

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 24, 2004)

If we're going to be traveling together, it would help if we knew a little about each other...

Telinor is a young mage. He has a skin disease which causes his skin to crack and bleed, and is physically somewhat frail, although he has become accustomed to pain. He is very altruistic and idealistic, and has very little difficulty seeing good in others (sometimes, this can lead him into bad situations). He recently finished his studies and was struck by wanderlust.

Telinor might know the other characters because:

He met them at the end of the Last War, when he was serving as a volunteer medic for wounded soldiers.
While doing field research for an academic thesis, they crossed paths and became friends.
His trusting nature leads him to work and travel with the oddest sorts.
Other reason?


----------



## Starman (Nov 24, 2004)

Hey, everybody. I just ran into a cool thread here. ENWorld member, bobacus, is willing to do quick b&w sketches of characters if you give him a brief description. I think he's pretty good. I thought it might be cool if everyone gave him a description of their character and then you could include the sketch with your character in the Rogue's Gallery. What do you think?

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 26, 2004)

Kor'bin Destyra the half-orc monk up in the RG, need to finish up equipment.


----------



## Starman (Nov 26, 2004)

Great! Now, we can get a shared background for you guys and I'll get you introduced. Any background notes you have for your character that happen before the three of you get together, you can email me. My address is listed in the RG.

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 26, 2004)

Ferrix, maybe you realized this already, but you have to have a free hand to use Deflect Arrows, and since a spear is a two-handed weapon, you won't be able to. Of course, you could still use the feat fighting unarmed (a monk? unarmed? bah!) or when you don't have your weapon out yet, but I figured you might have missed that, and you'd rather hear it now than when arrows are raining on you.
Other than that, though, looks really cool... the monk weapon feats are nifty and I was hoping to see them in play at some point.


----------



## Starman (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, I see that Ferrix is going to be gone through the weekend. Ideally, I would like to get you guys in the game by the middle of next week. How does that sound?

Also, when coming up with your background, it should include a reason for you to be on the House Orien trade road south of the Blackcaps (going between Xandrar and Cragwar).

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 27, 2004)

Well, I know what I want to put together in my character background, I've made most of those decisions. It won't be till Monday that I get to actually putting a pen to it, and more than likely all day Monday will be doing homework. So I don't know how well I can squeeze in that soon.

Some basic notions of my concept are that my character is not currently associated with the church (I was reading the CotSF articles on the WOTC page, and I think it makes sense for my character to be more Paladin-like in his induction to the order). Hopefully I can give a little extra information out to the other characters Silver will be working with, and I'm taking a bit of liberty to do that below.

This is all information that Silver would speak of to trusted companions over a fort-night:

Silver was forged in Cyre, like many other warforged. Silver, however, was created with Mithral out of Thrane instead of Aundair. The mithral out of Thrane contained the impurity of a small percentage of flametouched iron. While his brothers were manufactured as powerful mithral clad warriors, he had a different calling.

Silver 67, or just Silver, is intent on going to Thrane eventually. At this point, however, Silver believes that he hasn't attained sufficient purity to fulfill his objective to speak directly with the voice of the Silver Flame. Thrane is the home of the largest enclaves of the Church, and it is in essence his "birthplace." He wants to go to Thrane, not just to see the mines where the metal that now plates his body was cracked out of the rock, but to see the leaders of the church.

Silver has never met a warforged priest or templar, and often wonders if he is the only one with the gift to find the gifts for divine magic. This influences some of his thoughts, and he has a wonderment that perhaps he is greater than just the metal and wood that makes up his body.

Silver is willing to do many dangerous things if he believes they could temper his body, mind, and soul. Because of this, he has developed a code of conduct. The code is simple, and consists of only a few rules. The most important rule being to sacrifice of himself for the betterment of others whenever possible. When he errs, even by accident, Silver tries to make recompense a hundred fold if necessary.



Some things that I think would work for our mutual background:

Telinor has his affliction, yet tries to press on against adversity. Since Silver has such a strong tendency to serve as a protector and to do as much good as possible even at the sacrifice of himself, Silver might see himself as the a brother in arms. Since both have idealogical and altruistic outlooks on life, they have a very strong chance of hitting it off just from a casual meeting. Since they both seem to be struck with the desire to adventure (Telinor in wanderlust and Silver in his pursuit to better himself), and since they both are unlikely to find friends in a more typical group, it only makes sense that they would congregate together. We could even take this the step further and say that a more experienced (and perhaps even evil) group of adventurers turned them both down in Sharn because of Telinor's condition and Silver's detached and unreactive nature.

With Ferrix character, it would probably be more of a connection of mutual iron-wills. Both follow different paths, but they both follow strict paths in thier training to get what they want out of thier minds and bodies. I'm drawing a blank on anything else, so I'll just wait for Ferrix to fill me in on Kor'bin.


----------



## Doomhawk (Nov 28, 2004)

That's awesome, Creamsteak. The idea of us meeting after being turned down by another group of adventurers is cool (and could probably give Starman an adventure hook at some point, if he so desired).

I'll be able to join in pretty much any time, so whenever Creamsteak and Ferrix can be ready is good for me.

Hmm... travelling between Xandrar and Cragwar... (flips through ECS) dang it, don't immediately see anything on those two cities or the Blackcaps. Well, I'm reading the book straight through, and I just finished Aundair, so while reading about Breland something will probably suggest itself. [I'd already have read most/all of the book, except that last Sunday, my friend borrowed it without asking and then went off to UCSD, and didn't come back until Thanksgiving... alas.]


----------



## Starman (Nov 28, 2004)

Doomhawk said:
			
		

> That's awesome, Creamsteak. The idea of us meeting after being turned down by another group of adventurers is cool (and could probably give Starman an adventure hook at some point, if he so desired).




By all means, give me plot hooks in your background. I want this to be character driven, so the more hooks you give me to work with the better. Not that the only hooks I throw at you will be from your background, but the more personal things are, the more enjoyable it will be, IMHO.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey, uh, Widowmaker, I just realized that I had a horrible brainfart when I made my last post (I mixed the two ships up).   I'm going to go back and edit what Hoabban says, so it makes a little more sense. You'll probably have to edit your response. Sorry.   

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 29, 2004)

One reason to be traveling in the direction that we are set off in would be, perhaps, because our characters recieved a letter from a friend or relative that invited us to either Drum Keep or The Eldeen Reaches. Alternately, if we want to be really daring we could have recieved the letter from the Black Pit.

I'd go with one of my warforged "siblings" if you want to hook it through me. An old war buddy in more trouble than he can handle. I don't think any of us have official contacts at our level, but I'd pick someone who can become a contact later (perhaps after we've aided them).


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 30, 2004)

Sorry haven't gotten a history up, end of term and I'm scrambling to keep up with papers and the like.  Will try to get it up sometime tonight (if I don't fall asleep again).


----------



## Starman (Dec 1, 2004)

That's cool, Ferrix. Just keep us posted.

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 2, 2004)

Blech, stupid essays. Haven't had much time lately to read up or post.

Um, Telinor could be in that area because of a request from one of his professors at the University of Wynarn to investigate such-and-such arcane effect in someplace around there (Black Pit would be interesting...). Even though he's wandering, he still has to eat, so he might have taken such an assignment for the pay it would bring.


----------



## Starman (Dec 4, 2004)

So, how are things coming Ferrix? I don't want you to feel like I'm pushing you. I know you're busy. I just don't want anyone to lose interest if things take too long to get going.

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 4, 2004)

Starman, you might want to know that Bobacus has finished the character sketches which Creamsteak and I requested, they're here. I rather like the way mine turned out.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2004)

Yep, caught a vision of mine. Not as "buff" as I pictured silver, but I think his vision is actually vastly more fitting that the over-hero that I had pictured in my head (Imagine the same guy surrounded in silver flames with a pair of metallic wings, as granted by the class around 17th level, weilding a blazing longsword and carrying a massive, also flaming, shield; and he probably is in the middle of combat with six pit lords/balors or something like that.

In other words, he fricking nailed it. He also made Doomhawk's character look way cooler than I imagined. I was thinking "sickly, pale, blood coughing victim on a permanent verge of death." I'm glad I have a much more clear visual now.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

I've got a few big assignments due monday, tuesday, wednesday... but I'll try to crack out a background and stuff sometime this weekend.

Cool pictures btw.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 5, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> "sickly, pale, blood coughing victim on a permanent verge of death."




Laughing out loud... I kinda realized a little while after I came up with the idea that he was something of a Raistlin rip-off. Oh, well.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, but the picture changes that a good bit.


----------



## Starman (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow! Those turned out great! I might have to scrape up some money and commission something. Now, we just need to get Widowmaker and Ferrix to give him a description.

Sounds good, Ferrix. Don't sacrifice your schoolwork for the game or anything, though.

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

Sacrifice school work for gaming... nah, I procrastinate enough as is that I get enough gaming in not to have to sacrifice


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> Wow! Those turned out great! I might have to scrape up some money and commission something. Now, we just need to get Widowmaker and Ferrix to give him a description.




If, let's say January or later, you want to commision a picture of all four characters in this game in one single pose, I'd pay half (or if everyone goes in, my 20%-25%, or whatever other "share" it breaks down to). DM keeps the original document, of course.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Sacrifice school work for gaming... nah, I procrastinate enough as is that I get enough gaming in not to have to sacrifice




Only two weeks for me. Three assignments due Thursday, and two heavy-duty final exams, then I'm free again.


----------



## Starman (Dec 5, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If, let's say January or later, you want to commision a picture of all four characters in this game in one single pose.




That's exactly what I'm thinking. That would be very cool.



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'd pay half (or if everyone goes in, my 20%-25%, or whatever other "share" it breaks down to). DM keeps the original document, of course.




That sounds fair.



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Only two weeks for me. Three assignments due Thursday, and two heavy-duty final exams, then I'm free again.




Hopefully, I'll be back in school next year. I need to finish my degree, so I can get a real job.  

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

I'd be willing to chip in on a picture later on down the line.

I finished up a brief background, personality and description, should I just post it here?

Heheh... my finals look like this (topics in parenthesis):
This week:
Monday - 45 min. presentation (Paolo Freire)
Tuesday - 14 pg. paper (Naturalized Epistemology & Evolutionary Psychology)
Wednesday - 10 pg. paper (Michel Foucault)
Following Week:
Wednesday - 10 pg. paper (Michel Foucault), 8 pg. take-home exam (Michel Foucault), Final Exam (philosophy of education)

Weee!


----------



## Starman (Dec 5, 2004)

Excellent! Send me your background at cosmic.illuminati AT gmail DOT com. Have you looked over the suggestions posted by Creamsteak and Doomhawk for your shared background? That, you guys can work out here on this thread. Once we have that nailed down, I'll get you guys going on the adventure. Woot!

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 5, 2004)

E-mail away!


----------



## Starman (Dec 5, 2004)

Received! Looks good.

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm busy at the moment, but in the Sharn book they give two adventuring guilds. The seedy down under one of a questionable nature, and the general "good and neutral" one. I say that we (being the three new players) meet up when we don't fit in with the seedy crowd (and given the size of Sharn, are not even aware of the other one). I'll provide some of the info from thier write up when I get a chance, and assuming Starman OKs us having that knowledge (of it's existence, at least), we could work out from there as a meeting place.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I'd be willing to chip in on a picture later on down the line.
> 
> I finished up a brief background, personality and description, should I just post it here?
> 
> ...




Damn, that's one hell of a lot of papers. Engineering is light on the papers, heavy on the 2+ hour tests.


----------



## Starman (Dec 5, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm busy at the moment, but in the Sharn book they give two adventuring guilds. The seedy down under one of a questionable nature, and the general "good and neutral" one. I say that we (being the three new players) meet up when we don't fit in with the seedy crowd (and given the size of Sharn, are not even aware of the other one). I'll provide some of the info from thier write up when I get a chance, and assuming Starman OKs us having that knowledge (of it's existence, at least), we could work out from there as a meeting place.




I don't have a problem with that. In fact, Widowmaker has been all giddy about the Sharn book since he picked it up and has changed his background slightly to add some Sharn stuff. 

I would imagine that sometime in the future, there might be a trip to Sharn.

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2004)

It's a long read. The Eberron CS I finished thumbing through in a couple days. Sharn has been in my hands for a week and a half and I'm not done yet. It's got so "much", and it's impossible to take it all in.

Good book though, worth the payment. My campaign is using a portion of the content, and the web enhancement.


----------



## Widowmaker (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been active the last few days guys. I have been really swamped at work and had a few work/legal complications. For those that don't know I am a police officer. Needless to say I have had a busy week, I guess its everyone's busy time. 

I probably won't be posting for a few days, while I get some stuff fixed.

As for the pictures/drawings they look good. I will try to get my description in as soon as possible, more than likely the end of this week. 

I am willing to chip in to get a group drawing. 

As for Sharn I finished it about a week ago and it is a great book. It has a ton of info. I really enjoyed it, if anyone has questions on Sharn I am more than willing to answer or help out however needed. 

Widowmaker


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 7, 2004)

Um... Ferrix... your illustration looks like a mummy!


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 8, 2004)

Creamsteak, that comment seemed SO utterly random until I got around to looking at Bobacus's thread again...
Yes, the picture does look rather like a mummy. And yet, it seems somehow very... serpentine... very interesting. Of course, since my character INTENTIONALLY looks like a mummy, I have no right to make anything but positive comments about yours...


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 8, 2004)

I _believe_ Ferrix character (on my interpretation) was meant to look much more regal. The glamerweave clothes were meant to be overlapping like scales (but still with the fine/artistic stylings of a glamerweave piece), not rather bland wrapping that looks like scales.

Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 8, 2004)

I imagined the glamerweave as looking more refined, too, but I can't say I dislike the way Bobacus did it either. Of course, Ferrix can set us straight once he sees the drawing himself.


----------



## Starman (Dec 8, 2004)

It is an...interesting interpretation. I certainly had a different picture in mind. Of course, my mental picture of Telinor was a lot different, too. 

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah... didn't turn out at all like I pictured.

The glamerweave I figured was more regal, give it a shifting flowing look, less the I'm a mummified orc with a spear type.  Plus the nails on his right hand look like he's got a serious hygiene issue.

*sigh* oh well

I find actually looking back, a lot of his figures have that hunched look, with the head protruding.  It seems to detract a bit from the characters.

Sort of like this but without the buckles:


----------



## Starman (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, if we commission a picture later on, we'll have to make sure he does it differently then.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Dec 11, 2004)

So, Ferrix, how did your papers and exams turn out?

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 11, 2004)

Halfway through at the moment basically, have another paper and a take-home exam to turn in, and a final exam all for wednesday.

Yippee.


----------



## Starman (Dec 11, 2004)

Ahh, I thought you meant you would be done by this last Wednesday. Well, good luck. 

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 11, 2004)

Good luck, Ferrix. At least it's in the home stretch, right?


----------



## Starman (Dec 17, 2004)

Okay, I want to get this show on the road. I don't know if you're still busy, Ferrix, but if you are, I will just introduce you later. Creamsteak and Doomhawk, why don't you two put the finishing touches on your background and then I will get you two introduced. 

How does that sound?

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 17, 2004)

That sounds fine. I'll solidify the reason Telinor would be in Breland: Professor McMorn, who knows Telinor quite well, is composing a thesis on the interactions of Khyber with Eberron, and he needs a few samples for examination. Black Pit is an interesting case because it is a direct link to Khyber from the surface world, and so the professor wanted a small amount of soil from the area immediately around Black Pit. Telinor, wanting an excuse to travel, offered to fetch the sample for him.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 18, 2004)

I can get in on that... done with my classes... at home but all able to post and such things.


----------



## Starman (Dec 18, 2004)

Great, Ferrix! Hammer out your shared background with the rest and we'll get going.

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 18, 2004)

Say, Creamsteak, dunno if you're interested and/or if Starman would allow it, but I happened across a Flametouched Body feat on the Wizards boards, a little ways down in that thread.


----------



## Starman (Dec 18, 2004)

That's an interesting feat. I don't think I'd have a problem with it. 

Speaking of feats, I just got Complete Divine (early Christmas gift, woot!) and I took a look at those feats you were interested in, Doomhawk. I don't have a problem with any of them. If you wanted to switch with any of your current feats, that's cool.

I really need to put up a list of the books that I have and would allow (on a case-by-case basis) material from. I'll try and do that before too long. 

Starman


----------



## Starman (Dec 18, 2004)

Looking over the Flametouched Body feat, I think I would actually take away the increased turning ability and the save bonus before I allowed it. Otherwise, it is awfully powerful. Compare it as written to Adamantine Body.

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 18, 2004)

Currently I'm at home, and mostly unable to post. I'll send an email with my characters history when I get the chance.

As for that feat, it doesn't look properly implemented to me. Without looking at fairness or balance, just trying to get the implementation right:

The Description for Flametouched Iron:


> 1) Flametouched iron has the same weight and other physical characteristics as iron (hardness 10, 30 hit points per inch of thickness).
> 
> 2) It possesses magical qualities, however, that manifest in different ways depending on what the item is crafted into. A flametouched iron weapon is treated as a good-aligned weapon for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. Flametouched iron armor grants the wearer a +1 resistance bonus on saving throws against the spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural abilities of evil outsiders. A flametouched iron holy symbol allows a character who can turn undead or censure fiends to do so as if his class level were one higher than it actually is.




The physical description for warforged:


> Warforged appear as massive humanoids, molded from a composite of materials - obsidian, iron, stone, darkwood, silver, and organic material-though they move with surprising grace and flexibility. Flexible plates connected by fibrous bundles make up the body of a warforged, topped by a mostly featureless head.




Both Descriptions for the given "Body" feats contain:


> ... a warforged character's body can be crafted with a layer of __________ ...




Note, mithral body and adamantine body do not provide weapon benefits to a warforged. They only provide the armor benefit. And, with adamantine body, they give a lesser degree and type of damage reduction (for balance though, not for a strict translation).

On a strict translation I'm going to assume that FTIB would be heavy armor just like adamantine. Just as heavy (adamantine doesn't provide an AC bonus, just an armor check bonus of one less than normal, and the damage reduction).

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*FLAMETOUCHED IRON BODY [WARFORGED]*
At the cost of mobility, a warforged character's body can be crafted with a 
layer of flametouched iron that protects against the spells, spell-like abilities, 
and supernatural abilties of evil outsiders.
*Prerequisites:* Warforged, 1st level only.
*Benefit:* Your armor bonus is increased to +8 and you gain a +1 
resistance bonus on saving throws against the spells, spell-like abilities, and 
supernatural abilities of evil outsiders. However, your base land speed is 
reduced to 20 feet, and you are considered to be wearing heavy armor. You 
have a +1 maximum Dexterity bonus to AC, a -6 penalty on all skill checks 
that armor check penalties apply to (Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, 
Jump, Move Silently, Sleight of Hand, Swim, and Tumble), and an arcane spell 
failure chance of 35%.
*Normal:* Without this feat, your warforged character has an armor 
bonus of +2.
*Special:* Unlike most feats, this feat must be taken at 1st level, 
during character creation. Warforged druids who take this feat cannot cast 
druid spells or use any of the druid's supernatural or spell-like class features. 
Warforged characters with this feat do not gain any class feature prohibited 
to a character wearing heavy armor.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 



Sounds a little bit weaker than Adamantine body to me. My first recommendation would be to try it out as "medium" armor. Now I'm going to turn to Mithral body (One of the qualities of Mithral armor is its lightness, so If I just "unlighten" the armor back to medium, lets see what I get).



- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

*FLAMETOUCHED IRON BODY [WARFORGED]*
A warforged character's body can be crafted with a layer of flametouched 
iron that protects against the spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural 
abilties of evil outsiders.
*Prerequisites:* Warforged, 1st level only.
*Benefit:* Your armor bonus is increased to +5 and you gain a +1 
resistance bonus on saving throws against the spells, spell-like abilities, and 
supernatural abilities of evil outsiders. However, your base land speed is 
reduced to 20 feet, and you are considered to be wearing medium armor. You 
have a +3 maximum Dexterity bonus to AC, a -5 penalty on all skill checks 
that armor check penalties apply to (Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, 
Jump, Move Silently, Sleight of Hand, Swim, and Tumble), and an arcane spell 
failure chance of 25%.
*Normal:* Without this feat, your warforged character has an armor 
bonus of +2.
*Special:* Unlike most feats, this feat must be taken at 1st level, 
during character creation. Warforged druids who take this feat cannot cast 
druid spells or use any of the druid's supernatural or spell-like class features. 
Warforged characters with this feat do not gain any class feature prohibited 
to a character wearing heavy armor.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 



With a little bit of tweaking, either of those could work.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 18, 2004)

If Starman thinks it's fair, a easier mechanical implementation of the "Flametouched Iron" would be a trait. Something like "Touched with Flametouched" which would be a warforged trait that could be selected, providing a a +1 resistance bonus on saving throws against the spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural abilities of evil outsiders. The penalty would be an additional -1 penalty on all skill checks that armor check penalties apply to (Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Sleight of Hand, Swim, and Tumble).

As you can see, that would definitely be cool with me. I hope I'm not sounding too um... "min-maxish" with that, but I think it's a fairly accurate implementation (iron being heavier than mithral, but not necessarily large enough to incure a dex penalty. You could increase the skill penalty to -2, or chage it for something more fitting.


----------



## Starman (Dec 19, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> FLAMETOUCHED IRON BODY [WARFORGED]
> At the cost of mobility, a warforged character's body can be crafted with a
> layer of flametouched iron that protects against the spells, spell-like abilities,
> and supernatural abilties of evil outsiders.
> ...




The first thing I would recommend on this is reduding the armor check penalty to -5 to bring it in line with adamantine body. With that, the only difference between them would be the DR vs. the save bonus. The DR definitely wins out there. What about also allowing you to reroll one failed save per day against evil outsiders? 



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> FLAMETOUCHED IRON BODY [WARFORGED]
> A warforged character's body can be crafted with a layer of flametouched
> iron that protects against the spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural
> abilties of evil outsiders.
> ...




Between it and Mithril Body, you're trading a reduced max Dex bonus and an increase in armor check penalty for the save bonus. Hmmm...I think I'd recommend the one reroll on a failed save here, too.



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> If Starman thinks it's fair, a easier mechanical implementation of the "Flametouched Iron" would be a trait. Something like "Touched with Flametouched" which would be a warforged trait that could be selected, providing a a +1 resistance bonus on saving throws against the spells, spell-like abilities, and supernatural abilities of evil outsiders. The penalty would be an additional -1 penalty on all skill checks that armor check penalties apply to (Balance, Climb, Escape Artist, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, Sleight of Hand, Swim, and Tumble).




I don't mind this. If you wanted to take this, I would be fine with it. It's probably easier, too, but if you want to hammer out something with either of those feats, we can.

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 19, 2004)

Any suggestions on how to work Kor'bin into the collective background?


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 19, 2004)

You could go with the same thing that Creamsteak came up with a few pages back, where both Telinor and Silver were rejected by the same adventuring party. Or maybe both Telinor and Silver knew Kor'bin for separate reasons, and eventually realized they had a mutual friend, and so the three started working together.
Could you tell us a little about Kor'bin's background? It would make brainstorming easier.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forget that for once it's not immediately available to everyone.

Kor'bin is a half-orc who was part of the Ghaash'kala, however, for some reason he doesn't talk of, of which he holds himself in great shame, he left the Demon Wastes.  He believes himself tainted by the demon wastes and won't let anybody touch him.  He often does not get on well with people, but that is more of a fact that many fear him, and that he feels that he will fail any he gets close to.  So, he actively avoids such associations when he can.  However, at the same, he longs for the company of those he can trust and rely upon.  And someday, perhaps, free himself of the taint he has put upon himself so that he may be able to touch others again.

I hadn't really fleshed out much beyond what he has done after leaving the Demon Wastes, so it's pretty open.  He would probably be the guy who gets into trouble because people think he's done something wrong just by his very existence; he ends up being the scapegoat where ever he goes.  Perhaps each of you had encountered him at some point individually, helped him out of some local false accusation, and then eventually find him again later, once you two are together.


----------



## Widowmaker (Dec 20, 2004)

Ferrix, I did a little brainstorming. Since your character is/was a member of the Ghaash'kala, they are charged with protecting the Labyrinth, you may have your character hunting a demon that passed through the Labyrinth. This maybe another reason you left the Demon Wastes or tie it into your current history. 

While hunting the demon down you followed it to Sharn where you met the other characters. In the process the demon fled to the Black Pit, Eldeen Reaches, Cyre, or somewhere else. While your character may have needed money to buy food or continue your hunt you took up a job of protecting a House Orien caravan north.

Hence why you are on the road and possibly how you met and encounter the other party members. I know they mentioned the Adventuring Guild's in Sharn another possibility is you when to them for assistance. They unfortuneately did not help and you met the other characters at that time.

Just a couple ideas I came up with. Hope it helps a little.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm going to add the trait to my character, and send the email with my background. I kind of did "seat of my pants" writing, so it's not exactly how I want it. I didn't capture the RP aspects of the character so much, but that'll be easier to do in game anyway.


----------



## Starman (Dec 20, 2004)

I just received your background, Creamsteak. I really liked it. There's definitely some good hooks in there. 

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 20, 2004)

Widowmaker said:
			
		

> Ferrix, I did a little brainstorming. Since your character is/was a member of the Ghaash'kala, they are charged with protecting the Labyrinth, you may have your character hunting a demon that passed through the Labyrinth. This maybe another reason you left the Demon Wastes or tie it into your current history.
> 
> Just a couple ideas I came up with. Hope it helps a little.




Well, I had actually worked out the reason he left the Ghaash'kala, I just didn't want to mention it cause he wouldn't have mentioned it.  He fled because he was going to be killed if he went back (he thinks he is tainted, and so would his clan), but he knows he can do more in the world.

He's not the stereotypical adventurer type in that he seeks it out, it's more that trouble always seems to find him.  In Eberron, he isn't the guild sort, nor would he seek one out.  That's one reason I avoided that angle, sorry.

Any other ideas though?


----------



## Starman (Dec 20, 2004)

What if you, Kor'bin are on the road by yourself and trouble finds you in the name of "goblins" or something. Then the others come along and help you out. This could be a very recent thing, so you are just getting to know the others. I could even DM the encounter if you guys wanted. It's not fancy or creative or anything, but I don't think it needs to be. It's more important to just get you guys together and then we can get to the "real" adventures.

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 20, 2004)

What about rumors of a "possessed" warforged?


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 20, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> What about rumors of a "possessed" warforged?




This could work out interestingly.

Starman, I'd often actually see the trouble coming through in civilized people more than anything else.  Ends up more like the frankenstein who is misunderstood getting torched by the commoners type thing.  Although, slightly less drastic.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2004)

Tonight I'm going to write up "all" the warforged feats I can for a kick. I'll be posting them in houserules, but I'll probably drop a link here for as well. They will all be mostly direct translations with no adjustments by me. I just thought the idea with the "flametouched iron body" would work interestingly with other materials.


----------



## Starman (Dec 21, 2004)

You know, I never thought it was going to be this much trouble to have a reason for the three of you to be together. Shows you what I know.  

I was just looking for a quick and simple reason, but whatever it is, we can work it out later. What if I just get you guys going in the current adventure and then however you guys came to be together can just come out in dialog.

"Remember when Kor'bin came to Sharn thinking there was some possessed warforged--"

"Yeah, and then we ended up fighting before we realized..."

Or whatever. I guess I'm just anxious to get going.

What do you guys think?

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm fine with that. I've been trying to push it along, but unlike a face-to-face medium, it's not exactly a quick process. Nobody wants to be the presumptuous one.

How about we go with our current running ideas: Adventuring Guild in Deathgate, we were turned down by the outriding group that was leaving on an adventure (to Xen'Drik? That ok with everyone?). Later we encounter Kor'Bin, who heard rumors about a possessed warforged, and a sickly man (hey, we could even have someone try pointing fingers, calling you a "necromancer" or something, related to their ideas about yoru sicklyness? Demon worshiper because you use magic? Up to you there).

When we encounter, we get involved in some form of conflict, (it would be good to figure out exactly how and all, and how we ended it). Afterwards, we need a catalyst for moving on to the caravan. Perhaps our "fight" could have gone physical, and so the foreman for the caravan offers us the work? My character would go for that (being poor, and now on a quest of sorts).

That would set the three of us together. But I don't want to take the initiative any further than that.


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 21, 2004)

It seems like having had us physically fight so recently would be bad blood, so maybe the conflict only reached the state of a stand-off, about to engage, when [insert event] happened and we all realized we were on the same side.
Kor'bin might think we're the bad guys because of thinking Silver was possessed perhaps, and/or Telinor was a necromancer (perhaps the one who supposedly summoned the demon possessing Silver); meanwhile, Telinor and Silver perhaps were led astray by the common perception of Kor'bin as a "Frankenstein" figure. But then when the fight was about to start and Kor'bin heard Silver calling on the Flame and Silver realized that Kor'bin wasn't trying to pick a fight (hey, he has ranks in Sense Motive... um, a rank... it could happen?) then tensions backed off and everybody was happy and went and bought a drink?


----------



## Starman (Dec 21, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm fine with that. I've been trying to push it along, but unlike a face-to-face medium, it's not exactly a quick process. Nobody wants to be the presumptuous one.




Yeah, I didn't expect it to be quick, but I was looking back over the thread and I realized that it has been a month since we got started.   



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> When we encounter, we get involved in some form of conflict, (it would be good to figure out exactly how and all, and how we ended it). Afterwards, we need a catalyst for moving on to the caravan. Perhaps our "fight" could have gone physical, and so the foreman for the caravan offers us the work? My character would go for that (being poor, and now on a quest of sorts).




What if the foreman fires you on the road 'cause he doesn't want any trouble. Then the three of you see these two airships crash...



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> That would set the three of us together. But I don't want to take the initiative any further than that.




Oh, I'll take over from there. Don't worry.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2004)

Alright, once we are introduced, I assume we can all sort of play off each other and make up the "what happened" things as we get going.

"Hey look, airships."

Also, I put up my thread with all the warforged feats I could come up with. I only bring this up because this thread gave me the idea. http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=111249


----------



## Starman (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh, we can hammer it out before we start if you guys want. I've just been antsy because I've got all these great ideas running through my head and I want to use them.  

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm fine with either-or.


----------



## Starman (Dec 21, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Also, I put up my thread with all the warforged feats I could come up with. I only bring this up because this thread gave me the idea. http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=111249




Cool. I'll take a look at those.



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I'm fine with either-or.




Doomhawk, Ferrix, what do you guys think?

Starman


----------



## Doomhawk (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm fine either way, Starman. On the one hand, it would be more coherent if we worked it out here; on the other hand we could start faster if we work it out in-character, and it might be more flavorful.


----------



## Starman (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, we're coming up on Christmas, here and I know we're all going to be busy. Why don't I aim to have the first post to bring you guys into the adventure next Sunday or Monday. If we have your shared background together by then, great. If not, well, we'll hash it out in play.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Dec 28, 2004)

Unfortunately, RL has come up and I've been too busy to get the introductory post for the three new party members finished up. I'll try to get it up in the next couple of days. 

Starman


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 28, 2004)

Just do it whenever you have time. I know that right now I'm not exactly able to post to the boards all too much.


----------



## Starman (Jan 3, 2005)

Finally!  

After much ballyhoo, I got the first post for our three newcomers up. Until everyone is together, I will title each post with the names of the characters that particular post is for. Let's get this show on the road!

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 4, 2005)

Back from my _soma_.

Where's the IC thread?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=98591&page=6


----------



## Starman (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey, Ferrix, how are things going? Did you make it to the IC thread?

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 5, 2005)

Things are going good.  Finally got my own game updated, so now I can spread out the love a bit more.    Will read through the IC post to get myself up to speed if you want, otherwise I can just hop in whenever you want to inject me.


----------



## Starman (Jan 9, 2005)

I guess I should have asked when I made the IC post. Whoops.

Do you guys want to continue to march into the night or are you going to stop and make camp?

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 14, 2005)

Halfling Quest is set and ready to get going, check it out here.  Looking for some fun short-folk to populate a new game.


----------



## Starman (Jan 15, 2005)

As in the latest post, if not all of you speak a language, I will put spoiler tags around it. If you speak the language, you can highlight it and check it out. 

Starman


----------



## Starman (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm no long-in-the-tooth expert on PbP gaming, but I think combats will run quicker if everyone posts their actions for the round and then I resolve them in order rather than resolving each person's actions one at a time in order. What do you guys think?

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Jan 24, 2005)

That's how they generally work better.


----------



## Starman (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, I guess that's how we'll do it then.

Starman


----------



## Starman (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, if anyone is still paying attention, I guess I'm just going to officially announce that I'm cancelling this game for now.

I haven't been on the site but once or so in the last month because I moved into a new apartment and didn't have internet access for awhile. It seemed that the game had all ready died before that anyway. I guess I'll chalk it up as a learning experience and if I try this again, I'll try and take some lessons from this. 

Sorry if I disappointed anyone. 

Starman


----------



## Ferrix (Mar 28, 2005)

A pity, this was fun.


----------

